# Armed suspect fatally shot. Riot, fires start after Councilman says “pigs” are “killers”



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Armed suspect fatally shot. Riot, fires start after councilman declares that "pigs" are "killers".


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He seems very articulate and objective, looking to seek peaceful resolutions for a wide range of topics from civil motor vehicle situations to shooting violence. Wish we had somebody like him in Boston or Worcester......................


----------

